# Gentoo mit LVM und KVM?

## breaker

Moin zusammen  :Smile: 

Ich habe bis vor ca. 4 Wochen ein Debian-Lan-Server mit Xen und LVM betrieben (Endian-Firewall in DMZ), jetzt habe ich mir für meinen Lan-Server komplett neue Hardware geholt und auch erfahren, das Xen wohl nicht mehr "up-to-date" wäre (schon alleine das Gebastel mit dem XEN-Kernel), da KVM ja vom Kernel unterstützt wird, möchte ich auch gleich das ganze mit Gentoo, LVM und KVM installieren.

Gibt es da besondere USE-Flags für KVM oder LVM? Ich habe bis dato immer den Webmin als Webbasierte Oberfläche gehabt (dort lässt sich der ganze Kram bequemer einstellen, als über ssh).

Gibt es für KVM auch eine Webbasierende Admin-Klamotte?

Was sollte ich noch beachten?

Ich nutze Gentoo ca. 1 Jahr, hab aber noch nie ein LVM oder KVM damit installiert  :Wink: 

----------

## giga89

Ich habe mich vor kurzem erstmals mit Virtualisierung beschäftigt und dabei mit Qemu/KVM begonnen:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KVM

Letztendlich hab ich aber bei den Netzwerklösungen den Überblick verloren und dann mit Virtualbox eine sofort funktionierende Lösung ausprobiert.

Falls du den Link schon kennst, kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich helfen.

----------

## astaecker

Es gibt einen KVM Artikel im deutschen Gentoo Wiki. Man kann leere Partitionen als virtuelle Festplatte nutzen, daher sollte man LVM ganz normal verwenden können. Das mächtigste Verwaltungstool ist virt-manager. Ob der auch eine Web-Interface hat, weis ich nicht.

----------

## astaecker

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Letztendlich hab ich aber bei den Netzwerklösungen den Überblick verloren und dann mit Virtualbox eine sofort funktionierende Lösung ausprobiert.

 

KVM kann die Internet-Verbindung vom Host an den Gast durchreichen. Dafür muss man überhaupt nichts einstellen. Falls du den Gast allerdings ins LAN einbinden willst, muss man die diversen Netzwerklösungen einrichten.

----------

